# State vs State, Mate vs Mate?



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

With the recent Woy Woy ToyBoys vs the Wallis Lake Wallies 'popper challenge' and the positive comments by many members about how they would like to see this format more often, it occured to me that this upcoming comp period could be the time to have a 'State versus State" challenge.

My thoughts are that the comp could still have an individual component, but to add a bit of fun, each angler would also represent his state with the total fish entered in the comp being tallied up and the state with the best catch (average size/weight per fisherman) being the winner in the bragging rights stakes.

Hopefully this will encourage as many members to get out over the upcoming comp period and 'do it for their state"

Thoughts?


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

sounds like a good idea...... must be time for the taswegians to stand up and show them mainlanders how good it is down here :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWf4ZZGgAADXfgAASQOcAGKgh3qA/79+gMAENNqGpkEmxIeozSGQPSME2oNJgqbKaaeJGgAAABqeSpsSeptTTQHqNADQAQCwYxvbVmTn5z10kwK1ToRkMnDuSYmxqk04iFK6skLrwo1R9oSMDgxyIiMqXjQ+Ce99dCzDvUuBcML8SkPEsPo3Ig67ymjRi7YJYi80MKkECP1FKP0WhXS54BPMwuagrUe3DBtF79pmG7SjzRYA4VixLJlaKwjNMHJRhdM0bTGuUTl2EFR4C56XNMYKbEFBwrJER2UTCe79saQzgm1WwNipjVcRvbdZmbSZ2gggu+kXMLzfW8XizWMM8o2GCWl9oOjWkpGADgGQ0kX6qriQgROxfxdyRThQkP4ZZGgA=


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I would suggest that it should be YOUR current home state that you represent, not where you were born or where your alliegances lie (Gatesy.... :evil: )

ACT can compete on their own, as this will be tallied on a 'fish per head' basis. As an example, even if you only catch 2 fish, your average may still be better than another state. Alternatively NSW is happy to accept you as an official Blue for the week. 

Although, the 'fish per head' thing may need to be altered for our Tasmanian friends as they obviously have an advantage in that area (number of heads that is :wink: ).. Only jokin!

Gotta stir up a bit of competitiveness somehow!


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Davey G said:


> Although, the 'fish per head' thing may need to be altered for our Tasmanian friends as they obviously have an advantage in that area (number of heads that is :wink: ).. Only jokin!
> 
> Gotta stir up a bit of competitiveness somehow!


You know why Tasmanians have 2 heads Davey?

It's so when we go to the mainland we will have someone to have a decent conversation with. :lol:

Sounds like a good idea and it probably means a trip to Craigbourne is in order for the Tassie boys, can anyone say 6kg Atlantic Salmon? The only bad part is the bag limit of 5 :wink:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Davey G said:


> Gotta stir up a bit of competitiveness somehow!


heee heee heee. it's working already!


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Davey G said:


> Davey G said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta stir up a bit of competitiveness somehow!
> ...


That's what makes this a fun idea :wink:


----------



## milan72 (Aug 17, 2006)

I think that would be a great idea, however my brain has siezed on a point. The banter so far in this thread suggests that competitors would span accross the eastern part of our great nation.

The thing is, if we were to organise a comp like this in one location how many participants would we have that would travel far and wide with thier not so travel friendly yaks??? I have never been to a comp as I am only new to yak fishing, but how many bums in water would we get representing each state/territory???

If numbers would be low then maybe we could organise two to three locations spanning the participating states/territories running simultaneously for the same comp. This way I think we would have many more participants and also we can also have a category for the best fishing location on the eastern seaboard. This would really put a competitive edge on the inter-state rivalry!

Then again you may be right. I probably am crazy :shock:

Cheers,

Milan.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

hi milan. anyone can fish wherever they want. this may be alone or as part of a group.

the fun part is that everyone who catches a fish can then enter it into the competition thread and at the end of the comp period we work out how many fish were caught on a state versus state basis and work out some sort of winner depending on the number of fish caught divided by the number of anglers.

Trying to coordinate everyone in the state to be at one location is not going to happen (although it would be great!), so we are keeping this as simple as possible.

Cheers


----------



## milan72 (Aug 17, 2006)

ok.... so then I wasn't crazy.... just a little daft! 

well despite proving that I don't have a clue about much to do with yak fishing (although I am now fully informed about the fishing comp) I say with diminishing credibility - GO QUEENSLAND!!!!

Beautiful fishing one day - Perfect the next!!!

Last one in the water is a rotten egg!!!

ok... now I am projecting myself as crazy..... bugger it... I am crazy and proud of it....

Um.... I think I need to move down south... the sun here is frying my brain!!!

Too late I dont think any state will adopt me now....

Damned I'm talking to myself and thinking out loud....

What? All other queenslanders have denounced me???

I'll have to win back some respect by winning the comp 

For those of you who have read down to this line in my post must be just as insane as me.... lol...

well let's get this show on the road!


----------



## Waka (Nov 3, 2005)

Davey G,

How about an inter country snapper comp with the NZ crew.

As a good deal of us would seem be into saltwater fishing and the snapper family grace both of our shores we could get a nice little challenge going.

Are you game?

Waka


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Waka said:


> Davey G,
> 
> How about an inter country snapper comp with the NZ crew.
> 
> ...


I'll step in here. No Waka, mate. Do you think we came down in the last shower? We send you a rugby and netball team for that kind of unequal sport. :lol:


----------



## Waka (Nov 3, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Waka


----------



## Waka (Nov 3, 2005)

Sorry that was a cheap shot, how about if we change species.

Aussie Salmon vs Kawai

Can't be any more fair than that... I know Peril wont fall for a Kingfish challenge :lol: :lol:

Waka


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Now you're talking.

I'm prepared to dedicate my efforts to sambos on Saturday. I feel its about time a school popped up in front of me. Otherwise I'll just have to see what I can troll up.

Mangos of Melbourne, are the salmon firing around your way?

Crow Eaters, how are they fishing around you?

Sand Gropers?

If Shane's reports from Flinders are any indication, they are firing around the Apple Isle.

Afraid the salmon don't reach as far as Queensland. They'll just have to chase mackeral I think.

As Davey put it, this is just a bit of extra spice for the comp.


----------



## Waka (Nov 3, 2005)

Great Peril now to rally some support from the NZ yakers.

Will get back to you soon with the plan.

What do you think of the following.

Comp runs from September 1 to December 30
Longest *****/Kawai is the winner measured from nose to fork in tail.
All gear to be to IGFA rules.
Photo of entered fish to be posted with fish laying beside a standardised measure(to be agreed) 
And of couse all fish must be caught unnassisted from the entrants own kayak.

Cheers,

Waka


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Three months! I was only thinking of the coming comp, as per DaveyG's suggestion

What are the IGFA rules? I take this means no longlines.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Peril said:


> Sand Gropers?


I had thought the salmon season had finished around here but then about a week ago I saw a truck load of 'em heading into one of the bait processors. So there may still be some around. The bays around here have heaps of whales at the moment so an offshore trip should be interesting. Weather's not looking too promising though...


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Waka, and all other Kiwi's.....happy to have you involved in the comp...the more the merrier!

Comp periods run first week of each month (see http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3283) so I suggest that we stay with this format as we are still trying to build the comp up to encourage entries. This comp period starts THIS Friday 1st Sept and finishes next Thursday 7th Sept

For this comp, lets just stick with whatever we can catch - biggest fish takes the chocolates! Rest assured the Aussie boys will be trying to outdo the Kiwis, and will be targeting salmon, snapper, kingfish and whatever other bities are down there willing to scoff a bait or lure.

Now, c'mon, lets see what YOU'VE got! Go the Aussies!


----------



## Hairy Little Dwarf (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm in.

I'll downsize from the Senator 9/0 just for this one to make it a little more interesting 8)

Heck, I'll just enter my livebaits :twisted:

[wanders off to stir up some more Kiwi support]


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm in - I know a nice couta spot that could get half a doz 1m+ coutas in 20minutes if we need to stoop as low as a Lote Tikeri spear tackle.

Hairy could you take one for the NZ team and try for that 6m great white around whanganaki that likes yaks :twisted:   :shock:

I don't usually hunt Kahawai's as they are normally more plentiful than a plentiful thing. But you know Murhpy's law - when your after them for live baits none in sight.

Waka maybe you should have waited for a few months until the snap season proper. Then it would be like shooting fish in a barrel.


OK were on


----------



## Hairy Little Dwarf (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm with ya JB :wink:

I've bolted the sharpened anchor to the rear of the yak and I'm smearing the Swing in Tuna oil as we speak.

Here fishy fishy fishy....

(I see you went with the "Shilent Ashasshin" yak name then 8))


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I hate to be skeptical but my money is on the Kiwi's for this comp.

One thing though... They forgot to mention they can legally release a longline Kontiki from thier yaks and run a million hooks across the tasman.
With that kind of armoury, of course they're gonna win.

Second place goes to the Queenslanders who can legally chuck a cast net to snare the freshest and best live bait available.

All the rest of us, please, no sour grapes. Have a paddle, have some fun and resign yourself to the fact that we ain't got a chance in hell.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Dan, I wont admit defeat and chuck in the towel that easily! :shock:

I'll have you know that theres some MONSTER puffer fish in Sydney at the moment...bring on the toadies!

:roll: :wink:


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

OK all the NZ fullas enough talking it up. If we don't deliver we will never live this down until the green torpedo's turn up again. Then we can even let some of those east coast yank fullas have both barrells.

I have a back up plan that is certain to hook the prize if needed. It involves some of the naki fullas and a few spiney's - that I hear are in plague proportions and love Nakiman,dogfish and crew.

But enough squarking, let the pic's do the talking................game on
8)


----------



## Waka (Nov 3, 2005)

Good on ya JB I knew that you would be up for it.

Hairy little dwarf, nice tag and great to see you are on board.

We had better not get too cocky as those banana benders might just pull out a big spaniard...hmmmm

Time to go and read your rules.

Cheers,

Waka


----------



## Waka (Nov 3, 2005)

Good rules Davey G, it will be a pleasure to join your comp.

Time to watch the AKFF member numbers grow as a few of the cuzzy's are keen to join in.

Waka


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Sounds good.

Like Dan I was going to mention longlining, but then Waka mentioned IGFA rules. How about we compromise? Tackle must be legal in all competition jurisdictions. In NSW that means no more than three hooks or gangs of hooks per line and no more than three trebles per lure.

I'll probably just troll lures, with a spin rod at ready in case a school surfaces.

BTW waka, what's a good length/weight kahawai for you guys?


----------



## Waka (Nov 3, 2005)

Peril pretty similar in length/weight to the Aussie Salmon. Your 60cm PB is a solid fish in both countries.

I have caught salmon in Vicco as big if not bigger than Aotearoa but we do get some monsters. The Kahawai will grow to 70cm and 8+kg but is most common around the 40-50cm range.

Waka


----------



## Hairy Little Dwarf (Aug 28, 2006)

Heh heh...

All joking aside, Best of luck to everyone and may the best fish win.

Yak locked and loaded and ready to get wet 0530 tomorrow 8)

I knew there was a reason I had accumulated three months of annual leave :wink:

Tight lines guys.

HLD

Waka - You reckon it's feasible to Yak out to the Kings ?!


----------



## Fishmatics (Feb 9, 2006)

Great Idea

There enough Safrican yak fishermen living here in Oz and Nz...I'm sure we could put together a team. Lets put some simple rule in place and get this off the ground.

Regards
Andrew
PS what was the rugby score on Saturday???


----------

